# "Sports" Voting Thread



## Baron (Sep 11, 2011)

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the THREE poems you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use ALL THREE VOTES.  

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

As well as the usual "Laureate" title and FoWF subscription, the winner of this challenge will get a $25.00 Amazon voucher.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Nick (Sep 11, 2011)

I voted for _If He's Sporting a Jersey, Don't Even Date Him_, _Sonnet on Death..._, and _Nightly Games._

Lisa, your humour is always perfect, mixing wordplay, rhyme and care to be melodramatically comedic throughout. Once again, you hit a mood perfectly and round it up with a satisfying seal that doesn't wipe the smile I had after reading it or even dull it. I don't think you can possibly lower the expectations I now have when I see a poem written by you on these boards - only exceed them. 

Prof, I liked that you took a nostalgic approach to death, rather than explaining feelings of sorrow or anger, and the repetitive references throughout work to - like with Lisa's - seal the poem with a bow. I liked it, good job.

Farah, the rhyme scheme in this reminds me of a song I love, which has the last line of every verse rhyming so subtly that you don't notice it at first, and as always when you do pull the words apart and see it, then the poem suddenly gains a lot more value. It seems like this month perfect endings was another theme, because your decision to reveal a metaphor in the very last line changes the whole poem, and does the best thing a poem can - makes me want to go back to read it again in new light, which then makes me pick up more subtlety from the piece.

Thanks for the reads, everyone.


----------



## aj47 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice work everyone.  How I voted and why.

...Death... because yes. it is.

I like Sporting a Jersey ...  though I disagree with the title, there are extremists in everything and this is an example of that  

Soccer girl for personal reasons.


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the kind comments, Nick. I'm honoured. 

Have voted for _If He's Sporting A Jersey, Don't Even Date Him, __The Olympian _and _Stripper.


_Edit: I don't get it. 2 people said they've voted for _Sonnet on Death _but the poem has only one vote.


----------



## Prof (Sep 12, 2011)

My votes went to Rookie, Jersey & Soccer,


----------



## feralpen (Sep 12, 2011)

DANG! Choosing was difficult. I'm voting now before I change my mind AGAIN!

Nightly Games
Rookie in the House
If He's Sporting A Jersey, Don't Even Date Him

Enjoyed everyone's efforts. 

fp


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 12, 2011)

^ ^ ^ Same .


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 14, 2011)

I voted for--If he's sporting a jersey,don't even date him.
The Olympian
and Candid Petunia's poem-Nightly Games--hard choices to make---they were all winners...


----------



## Nacian (Sep 15, 2011)

I have voted for
*The Olympian*
*Stripper *and
*Soccer Girl*.


----------



## Baron (Sep 18, 2011)

Please keep to the voting rules and vote for THREE poems.  It's already been necessary to discount one voter who voted for only one poem.


----------



## Baron (Sep 21, 2011)

Baron said:


> Please keep to the voting rules and vote for THREE poems.  It's already been necessary to discount one voter who voted for only one poem.



Congratulations to Candid Petunia for a clear win.


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you, Captain.


----------



## Nacian (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations candid :thumbl:a very well deserved win


----------



## feralpen (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations candid petunia. Great write. Tip O' th' hat to all the entrants, man this was a tough one to pick winners from. Every entry was wonderful.

fp


----------



## Prof (Sep 22, 2011)

Good win CP, you have beaten some real good poets and writers.


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks to all those who have voted for my poem.  
And since I already have the subscription to the site, I'd like to pass on the FoWF subscription to feralpen. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## feralpen (Sep 23, 2011)

My Goodness!

  What a nice gesture. Thank you and again congratulations on your win.

fp


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks feralpen.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 24, 2011)

Congratulations on the win, CP! :thumbl:


----------



## candid petunia (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you, Fuhrer.


----------

